# Puns for Educated Minds



## chrismbee (Feb 2, 2011)

The fattest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his size from too much pi.
I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned out to be an optical Aleutian .
She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still.
A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class, because it was a weapon of math disruption.
No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery.
A dog gave birth to puppies near the road and was cited for littering.
A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum Blownapart.
Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.
A hole has been found in the camp wall. The police are looking into it.
Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.
Atheism is a non-prophet organization.
Two hats were hanging on a hat rack in the hallway. One hat said to the other: 'You stay here; I'll go on a head.'
I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger. Then it hit me.
A sign on the lawn at a drug rehab center said: 'Keep off the Grass.'
Sign on the front of a building at a hospital ' Family Planning - please use rear entrance'
The midget fortune-teller who escaped from prison was a small medium at large.
The soldier who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.
A backward poet writes inverse.
In a democracy it's your vote that counts. In feudalism it's your count that votes.
When cannibals ate a missionary, they got a taste of religion.
When cannibals ate a clown, one said to the other, "does this taste funny to you?"
If you jumped off the bridge in Paris , you'd be in Seine .
A vulture boards an airplane, carrying two dead raccoons. The stewardess looks at him and says, 'I'm sorry, sir, only one carrion allowed per passenger.'
Two fish swim into a concrete wall. One turns to the other and says 'Dam!'
Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in the craft. Unsurprisingly it sank, proving once again that you can't have your kayak and heat it too.
Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says, 'I've lost my electron.' The other says 'Are you sure?' The first replies, 'Yes, I'm positive.'
Did you hear about the Buddhist who refused Novocain during a root canal? His goal: transcend dental medication.
I was trying to explain the Cartesian Coordinate System to a couple of hookers, but they couldn't understand it - which proves you shouldn't put Descartes in front of the whores.


----------



## Fandange (Feb 2, 2011)

Brilliant, Chris. If I get it, does that mean I am educated????


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 2, 2011)

Love those Chris. Had a good chuckle, thanks.


----------



## MCH (Feb 2, 2011)

Have borrowed no. 26 to send to a Chemistry teacher friend. Hope you don'e mind.


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 2, 2011)

No worries - no copyright in place, assumed or even wanted.

Hope your chemistry teacher likes it


----------

